

The Future of Amazon - semilshah
http://techcrunch.com/2012/09/09/the-future-of-amazon-ambitious-diverse-and-expansve/

======
dlgeek
"Given Amazon’s ability to experiment and execute, I also wouldn’t be
surprised to see the company also look into aerial drones as delivery
channels"

Seriously?

------
programminggeek
I think Amazon is taking the right approach. I love the Amazon Doctorine:
Above all else, align with customers. Win when they win. Win _only_ when they
win.

This approach will serve Amazon well if they follow through.

Apple's approach of making the best products in the world and selling them at
a profit works for Apple, but to carve out a niche, Amazon has taken their own
way.

Interesting, with the Nexus 7, Google admitted basically that they are willing
to follow Amazon's lead and try and be more of a content/commerce oriented
device, but Amazon already got there and it does it better with the Kindle
Fire than Google does with the Nexus 7 and the Play store.

Google trying to follow Amazon's lead seems like a mistake. Google has never
really been a media/content or even a commerce company. They are an
advertising and technology company. Google doesn't love selling things, they
love giving things away for free and wrapping them in ads. Google isn't good
at getting people to pay for things yet. I'm not sure that Google wants to be
good at selling things.

Google should play to their strengths and make a 7" Motorola tablet that is
advertising subsidized and sells for $100. Just matching price with the
previous Kindle Fire is not going to get them success in the tablet market.

So, Apple is built around selling high end devices that delight customers.
Amazon is about getting you to purchase stuff from Amazon.com and is building
an ecosystem of devices and software to make that the best experience in the
world. Google is built around repackaging 3rd party content and wrapping it in
advertising. Microsoft is built around selling entertainment and productivity
software and services.

All of these companies have a different approach that will take them different
places. I don't know that any of them executing their strategy will be a huge
detriment of the success of the others.

~~~
snogglethorpe
> _I love the Amazon Doctorine: Above all else, align with customers_

"... but let's not carried away now." (epub-on-kindle _whoops_ , etc)

I like Amazon, they're mostly a very good company from a customer's point of
view. But it's not like they're immune to the usual business impulses....

